# is your release elbow look like this?



## 00rodney (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Are you happy with the accuracy results are you getting?

If you are shooting very good scores and/or nailing every shot in the woods, don't change anything. But if not, most coaches would have several recommendations that may help you improve.

Your form is not exactly textbook, but you look like someone who shoots pretty good ..... or not. 

Allen


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Whenever someone with non-textbook form posts, I always think back to this thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=245345&highlight=Dietmar

The guy in the photo is Dietmar Trillus. He won Vegas and a world championship with form that would give most coaches a case of hives. 

In archery, you don't have to do it right, you just have to do it the same every time.
Allen


----------



## 00rodney (Feb 9, 2015)

no have a couple of fliers trying to get them under control


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Try getting your draw arm elbow in line with the arrow. The idea is to execute by pulling straight back. Even if you have a solid anchor, it's easy to pull one way or the other if your elbow is not in line with the arrow and the target. Your elbow will likely be a little higher than it is now, but within reason, that's a good thing.

This assumes that your shoulders are not as beat up as mine. Some folks just can't get their elbows aligned.


----------



## JCoulas (Nov 23, 2015)

looks like your draw length is too long judging by your posture. you could try to shorten it up a bit. looks like your leaning back a bit in your picture at full draw.


----------

